# I've signed up for Nanowrimo!



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I've just signed up. I plan on writing 10 sexy stories. My user name is kathrynoh if anyone wants to add me to their buddy list.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Me too! I'm going to write a dystopian sci-fi sequel.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Every year I want to sign up, and every year the bottom drops out and I end up with a big fat nothing. I think I'm cursed!

But, maybe I should try again. I could start with something different, like that Gothic romance I've been wanting to do. No, probably should commit to finishing the SF novel that I'm about 30K in on. If I could do the 50K, that would be a sizable book.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

NaNo is good fun! I'm writing another fantasy book of what might become another full trilogy... My books in editing right now were spurred from NaNo in 2012 so I think every writer should at least attempt it. You might surprise yourself! My username is "ziok". Feel free to add me as a buddy!


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

I did this a few years ago and I've always tried to make room in my schedule to take another stab at it. Alas, I don't think it will happen. I was going to start on a kid's book I've been mulling over for some time but I don't think I'll be done with the current WIP by then.

All the best to you. It can be a fun experience!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I signed up as well. Apparently is cool to combine projects to make the 50K. I'm going to write the third novelette, Never Cross A Warlock, and work on my Time Travel Romance. I'm hoping to finish the Time Travel Romance too. Should be exciting!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Marilyn, I love time travel stories!


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the heads up that they are finally allowing you to enter the 2014 novel. 

User name: Mercia

Novel: Grace Comes Home


----------



## SomethingClever (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been waiting for them to finally reset the site so I can add my novel for this year.

My user name is writesbooks

My novel has a placeholder name right now because I don't know the proper name of my series or the name of my first book. This year's book is going to be new adult dystopian. Can't wait to start writing it!


----------



## AlexBrantham (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in (as AlexBrantham). I "won" Nano last year by writing just over 50k words... however the product wasn't something I was happy with and it has lain untouched since. I think there is a good book in there somewhere, but I'm not entirely sure how to get it out. So that can wait.

This year, I have a novel I've been planning and sketching for a while: I had hoped to have it done ages ago, at least in first draft, but that hasn't happened. So I'm hoping to use NaNo as the ultimate nag - I will get it done!


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

I signed up as well. My username is elorenalory and I will be writing a fantasy novel.


----------



## KateSparkes (May 6, 2013)

Hooray! I didn't see that they've re-set the site. NaNoWriMo is always a great experience. 

I'm KittySparkes on there, and always happy to have more writing buddies. I'll be finishing book 3 of my trilogy, or starting something new if that doesn't get me to 50,000 (since I'm already 53,000 words into it now).

I'll be adding you guys if I can find you--I find the search feature often doesn't work when searching for users. Feel free to add me!


----------



## RG Long (Jan 8, 2014)

I finish the second book in my Sword Chronicles series in a week.

So I'll continue my fantasy series with book number three with NaNoWriMo!

My user name is ronaldlong. I'd love some nano buddies!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm prob joining in this year with my New Adult Romance story that I'm really looking forward to.

I always write about NaNoWriMo on my blog (my first Pre-NaNo post has just gone live a few days ago: Pre- #NaNoWriMo 2014! How to outline and collect awesome ideas ) and I'm doing a NaNoWriMo Tips and Tricks project where I'm interviewing (previous)participants on their best tips, tricks, ideas and other things. If you want to be part of it, you can sign up through the sign up form (I'm looking for tips for pre-NaNo work but also things you can apply during NaNo).


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I just signed up as well! I will be working on the sequel to "A Call to Arms". 

As a very slow writer, NaNo always challenges me (in a good way!)


----------



## T.C. Beckett (Aug 12, 2013)

You guys inspired me to check it out and now I'm all signed up! I'll actually be continuing a manuscript I'm already working on (I know, I know, they recommend starting fresh, especially for your first year, but apparently it doesn't make me a rebel anymore, so yay), and it's perfect because I think I've got about 50k to go and hopefully it'll give me an extra push and some more motivation.

Username: T.C. Beckett
Novel: Traverse

I'm just a newbie right now, so I'd love to get some buddies.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

I love NaNo! I've done it every year but one since 2007 and find it a fantastic motivator. Any other time of year it takes me two months to bang out a first draft, but in November I can do it in one. The (friendly!) competition and feeling of accountability spur me on.

I've buddied everyone here who mentioned their username. It's great to have buddies I know will actually be writing this year.

My username is emeraldfin.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

writingbookworm said:


> I signed up this year for the first time ever - my username is Saella14. I went through and added everyone who listed their names in this thread. For my stated goals, I'm trying to keep it fairly open-ended and am really curious as to what I will have after 50,000 words are written.


You will have something you didn't have on November 1st! That is what I love about NaNo, the chance for many would-be novelists to break free the mental strain of "This has to be perfect" and pull that first draft out kicking and screaming on to the page. I'm getting excited!


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

kathrynoh said:


> I've just signed up. I plan on writing 10 sexy stories. My user name is kathrynoh if anyone wants to add me to their buddy list.


Still got you added from last year. ;-)

I just signed up to finish book 3 of my YA series.


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

My username is Cei, I'm not starting a novel from scratch but I am going to use nano to make sure I get at least 50k of my YA scifi written next month. I need a kick in the pants.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

great


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm participating in NaNo for the first time, after putting it off for too many years now. Please help me stay accountable and I'd be delighted to cheer you on as well. I'll be working on a handful of shorts to make up my 50k word count.

I'll add those I catch, free to buddy me as well (not sure how this system works yet):
http://nanowrimo.org/participants/jsviolett

Happy Writing!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I just signed up for NaNo too! I will be working on the sequel to "A Call to Arms".


----------



## Azalea (Mar 22, 2014)

Post Removed due to the identifying information contained within. I don't feel comfortable leaving it here with VerticalScope's new TOS.


----------



## DMichaelis (May 4, 2014)

I signed up some time ago. http://nanowrimo.org/participants/devithehuman

I will be working on the first book of a second series. I'm not clear about all the details (that's what NaNo is for) but it is about a young man who finds out he is half demon. I'm really excited about this story but I know it will require a lot of research when I'm done.


----------



## Charmander (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey just filled in my novel info for this year! Last year was my first Nano and totally flaked out at about 16,000 words into my story. So I'm trying something different this time: Five 10k-word shorts as well as something called _Reverse Nanowrimo_, where basically you start off with really high daily word count numbers that decrease everyday until the last day of Nano you only have to write/type one word to reach 50,000 words.

Anywho, http://nanowrimo.org/participants/adriel97 is where I can be found.

Happy Nano-ing


----------



## Lou Holsten (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in. My username is Lou Holsten.

This'll be my first NaNoWriMo. And I'll be working on my first novel. First anything, really. It's book one of a YA sci-fi series.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

Distant Stars, the space opera series I'm working on, got it start from my 2013 Nanowrimo. It was a hot mess, but I culled a short story, two novels and awhole universe from it, so NANO is definitely a great thing for me.

This year, I'll be working to finish many unfinished WIPs - I have a tendency not to finish things:
1) Finish 2 novelettes and a short story
2) Beef up/rewrite an old 40k novel to 60k to fit Distant Stars universe
3) Beef up 10k novelette to 20k to fit Distant Stars universe

So I'm being a Nano Rebel this year. I also plan to rewrite an old short story and novel and publish it to fit the Distant Stars Universe.

So it's going to be an ambitious undertaking this year.


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, I decided to sign up again this year though I know I'm pushing my luck. I still need to finish my current novel but while I do so I'll also write my nanowrimo novel. We'll see how it goes. (I have decided I don't really need sleep.)

Anyways, I've friended a bunch of you. Best of luck!

http://nanowrimo.org/participants/brentknowles


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I wasn't going to, since I haven't since 2012, but decided since I have no day job anymore, there's no real reason I can't do something fun while finishing my series. No REAL reason, lol. I'm sure my procrastination monster will come up with loads of stuff. 
I'm going to buddy everyone in here, and send you a note as to who I am so you don't think I'm some random buddyer.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

BrentKnowles said:


> Okay, I decided to sign up again this year though I know I'm pushing my luck. I still need to finish my current novel but while I do so I'll also write my nanowrimo novel. We'll see how it goes. (I have decided I don't really need sleep.)


I think I'll have to join you. I was hoping to finish my current novel before November, but here we are, 4 days out, and I still have 7 or 8 scenes to go. Aaaargh!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Whew, that was exhausting, lol! I messaged everyone who put their nano username here. My kboards name is different from my pen name, which is different from my nano user name. It's a mess, but hopefully some of y'all will buddy me back


----------



## Christine Reyes (Mar 20, 2013)

I signed up too! My username is chrissyreyes. Every year I try to finish NaNo, and every year I get sidetracked by family birthdays/Thanksgiving. 

This year I'm working on a Pennsylvania fanfic that I've really been wanting to write and am hoping to publish early next year. Would love some writing buddies! It's so cool to hear what everyone is working on.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm there! I buddied a bunch of people, but if I missed you, feel free to add me.

http://nanowrimo.org/participants/pearl-gourami

Writing the sequel to last year's NaNo project. Calendar cleared. Spouse has been notified of my unavailability. He's good at cooking, but the laundry and vacuuming will take some prodding. All I have to do is write and keep the animals alive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

I've signed up for NaNoWriMo this year too, for the first time. I'll go and add the people in this thread to my buddy list. My user name is Mona Hanna if anyone wants to add me. I'll be working on the third book in my Prentor series. I don't know if I'll make it - none of my books have even reached 50,000 words so far, and I've never written even close to that much in a month. But I'll try


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Quiet group this year. How's everyone getting along?

I'm halfway and will continue to push through this week, then coast at a more reasonable pace until I finish my book. Just got edits back on my July Camp NaNo project, so really need to get back to that and kick it out the door.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

I've signed up; am writing the 3rd part of 'The Final Solution' (in my sig) which has become a trilogy...
Please feel free to buddy me at http://nanowrimo.org/participants/roz-marshall

However, everyone here is putting me to shame, I am *way* behind - but not panicking as I'm still writing more than normal and it's only meant to be a novella...

Question: If you're writing more than one piece, how do you do the 'add a novel' and wordcount updates for them?


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Forgot to say my NaNo name is cecilia_peartree in case anyone would like an extra buddy.
I've done this every year since 2006. This year I'm finally writing a sequel to my 2006 novel. It's set in a post-apocalyptic dystopian Scotland. 17,000+ words so far.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

After starting this thread, I've ended up dropping out of Nano! I've got two releases to get promo stuff and editing done for before I go overseas on the 26th and felt like I was just plonking words down for the sake of adding to my word count when I could be more productive.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

This is the first year that I have had buddies in NaNoWriMo. Can someone explain if the buddy system does more than give you a list of people to compare word counts with on your Buddies page.


----------

